# New vivarium Design



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

Well after 2 days straight at the shop myself and poohmac put our heads together and tested some new vivarium designs out as we spoke about in another post. We came up with an adjustable venting design that you can at anytime and at any vent remove the adjustable cover plate and easily place an cooling fan in its place still being tested. also tested out different venting designs and placments as well, using thicker front panels and doors along with different locking hardware. Were also designing a first offered all PVC and gLass vivarium will be coming soon.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

I went to Repti-Rack this weekend and I showed him the size design that I wanted with more ventilations and options we could come up with. After seeing what goes into making one of this Vivarium, the time, the details etc; the price is well worth it.

I designed a viv that would fit perfectly on a metal rack system (from Sams 48L x 18W x 72H) The lenght is really 45L minus the space the poles take up and the width is really 17 3/8W because of the metal trim.

I wanted to fit 4 acrylic vivs per shelf so I came up with the size of 11 1/4L *X* 17 3/8 *X* 15H. I wanted plenty of air space between the shop light and the tank. The length of the tank makes up for the width.

I got one done and three more to go.

pics coming soon.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Pretty Sweet!!


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks good guys. You may want to consider a small (1/2") hole in the top for a mister nozzle and a hole in the bottom for a drain fitting. Other than that looks like my setup only I've been drilling glass. Let's see a pic when you get it set up.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Lancejr said:


> Looks good guys. You may want to consider a small (1/2") hole in the top for a mister nozzle and a hole in the bottom for a drain fitting. Other than that looks like my setup only I've been drilling glass. Let's see a pic when you get it set up.


I'm going to to buy a Pro - Mist system from Steve once I get my additional 3 vivs complete. I currently have 3 acrylic vivs complete. So, I'll drill the holes last, when you drill acrylic its like butter, very fast and smooth. I'll update with pics once I get my next viv completed. I'm trying something different on every viv I get from Repti-Racks. The next one will have a glass door.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

looks like a nice design


----------



## frogcal (Mar 13, 2005)

*Tank*

Good job, if I was you I would add extra 8 acrylic block at eight corner to prevent warping. Also you would need to apply extra silicon seal around the bottom edges to prevent water leaking. my 2 cents.
Ben


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Making them just thin enough to fit four on a 48" wire rack is an incredibly smart move.


----------



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Tank*



frogcal said:


> Good job, if I was you I would add extra 8 acrylic block at eight corner to prevent warping. Also you would need to apply extra silicon seal around the bottom edges to prevent water leaking. my 2 cents.
> Ben


Each cage we design is 3/8" thick acrylic material doors and have wide trimimng as a door stop, all of our caging is custom built for each customer and are sealed for a water tight construction. misting hole are only drilled per request from customers. cause if you dont use a misting nozzel youll have an 1/4" hole to cover up. Those pic are just a new venting design i came up with to add too our vivariums to our customers


----------



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

Lancejr said:


> Looks good guys. You may want to consider a small (1/2") hole in the top for a mister nozzle and a hole in the bottom for a drain fitting. Other than that looks like my setup only I've been drilling glass. Let's see a pic when you get it set up.


All our vivariums and caging are custom if customers request bulkheads we put them in for them the pic shown just shows our new venting concept that vivarium is still in process for poohmac . We dont offer bulkheads as standed cause most customers dont want them go figure ?


----------



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Tank*



frogcal said:


> Good job, if I was you I would add extra 8 acrylic block at eight corner to prevent warping. Also you would need to apply extra silicon seal around the bottom edges to prevent water leaking. my 2 cents.
> Ben


That vivarium shown actualy is siliconed.


----------



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Tank*



frogcal said:


> Good job, if I was you I would add extra 8 acrylic block at eight corner to prevent warping. Also you would need to apply extra silicon seal around the bottom edges to prevent water leaking. my 2 cents.
> Ben


as to you thought on adding an thumb knob to each corner if you look close to the door edging its 3/8" thick acrylic not 1/4" like most vivariums today.

thanks for the input though


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the comments and advise. I water tested the viv on Monday and and its good to go. I'll add the bulkhead when my other tanks have been completed as well as the misting systems.

Thx again.


----------



## frogcal (Mar 13, 2005)

*tank*

My tank was built with 1/2" thick and it is still warped in a short time. Acrylic is not as strong and durable as glass but much easier to work and bond together.
Ben


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: tank*



frogcal said:


> My tank was built with 1/2" thick and it is still warped in a short time. Acrylic is not as strong and durable as glass but much easier to work and bond together.
> Ben


who built that for you? and what kind of acrylic did you/they use?
I have not had that problem at all. My first tanks are quarter inch acylic. My door corners are alittle bit bowed but they still seal just fine. My 1st one has been setup since Sept 2006. I think the key like in the other topic is venting.

If its done right, your not going to have any problems and if you do I know Steve would work with you.


----------



## frogcal (Mar 13, 2005)

*tank*

Steve did one beautiful job with designing the tank. My tank was 300 gal tank built more than 7 years ago, I guess the weight of the top sheet was too heavy. what I should have done with such a big tank is that I should add 5 rods to support the center and 4 corners of the top piece. Now my tank is leaking everywhere, I am planing to move all my frogs and scrap the tank. I built all my tanks myself, I do not see much problem with small size tank.
Ben


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

*Re: tank*



frogcal said:


> My tank was built with 1/2" thick and it is still warped in a short time. Acrylic is not as strong and durable as glass but much easier to work and bond together.
> Ben


There is a big difference between cell cast and extruded acrylic. Judging by your description of what happened, you likely got a tank made of extruded acrylic - cell cast is much more stable. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-acrylic.htm


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: tank*



frogcal said:


> Steve did one beautiful job with designing the tank. My tank was 300 gal tank built more than 7 years ago, I guess the weight of the top sheet was too heavy. what I should have done with such a big tank is that I should add 5 rods to support the center and 4 corners of the top piece. Now my tank is leaking everywhere, I am planing to move all my frogs and scrap the tank. I built all my tanks myself, I do not see much problem with small size tank.
> Ben


Even for a tank that big, I think 1/2" is to thick. I say give it another go when your ready to scrap that one. There are allot of ways to do so it’s not heavy. I would use 3/8" but for the top of the tank us 1/4" to bring the weight down a bit. I believe Steve is going to be working on a tank for someone that is going to be huge and I'll ask him to post pics when his done. I've never used rods before but I do know that they come in acrylic and man they are solid like a rock, they could be used in your future project. I've seen them used in arboreal cages.


----------



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: tank*



defaced said:


> frogcal said:
> 
> 
> > My tank was built with 1/2" thick and it is still warped in a short time. Acrylic is not as strong and durable as glass but much easier to work and bond together.
> ...


you are definety correct on that defaced. Cell cast is done in a mold which is more labor intensive which cost alot more ,and extruded is done by rollers which is less expensive. Their is also continuouse cast acrylic kinda in the middle of both


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Anytime you put rods in the middle of any type of tank you're gonna strengthen the sidewalls without a doubt. As long as you have a good fit with the rod lengths you could build a tank the size of a car and it'll never leak... if it's done right.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

I almost got two of the tanks setup with plants, substate etc. I'll have pics posted soon. My 3rd tank that will be disigned with a glass door is almost complete.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

I got two acyrlic vivs partial completed. I'm still waiting for more plants. My 3rd viv is almost complete with a glass door.


----------

